# Aimara Wolffish



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Aimara Wolffish at Aquatic Kingdom for sale @ $1899 about 18" in the back top tank


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm gonna go get some pix today.. will post later tonight..


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

he's pretty big...
the tank he's in is 18" from front to back..


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nm he's more than 18", finally saw him today after they turned on the light.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looks pretty small o.o


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks awesome! 
I wonder if some customer dropped it off, not something you'd usually see around here.

I'm still a fan of Aquatic Kingdom for this reason, despite some vicious reviews posted around here..


----------

